# Value help on a 2003-04 BMC slt-01 Phonak



## snoshoe62 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi. I am new to this forum so I appoligize if this is the wrong forum. I have the chance to buy a 2003-04 BMC SLT-01 Phonak. It has mavic cosmic wheels. Photo attached is best i can do at this time. It is in like new condition. Id be happy with a high low range


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Are you purchasing this as a collectors item, or is this a bike you will ride? Are you new to the sport, or do you ride regularly?

There's was considerable amount of trickle down technology over ten years.


----------



## snoshoe62 (Apr 11, 2014)

I intend to use it as a rider. I ride between 100-200 mi a week


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

The components are Campy Record?
Was that owned by TH or ridden as a pro bike?
It's 10 years old and used, but overall nice condition.
My guestimate would be $3,500 - $4,500 range. Just a guess.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Unless you're a collector, I wouldn't pay extra for the fact it belonged to Tyler if it's to ride it... You can probably get as good a bike new today for $4k with current tech (11 speeds, everything lighter, more comfortable, a warranty and making sure the fit is right, which should be the top priority).

That's my two cents... and I own two bikes who belonged to pro cyclists, both with custom paints... but I got them for cheaper than if they were just normal Joe's second hand bikes. I must admit I never understood groupyism and why people want anyone's autograph...


----------



## snoshoe62 (Apr 11, 2014)

It was ridden by TH as a pro bike. It does have Campy Record 10sp. Safe to say less then 1k is decent price?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

snoshoe62 said:


> It was ridden by TH as a pro bike. It does have Campy Record 10sp. Safe to say less then 1k is decent price?


Quite decent I'd say yes.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

snoshoe62 said:


> It was ridden by TH as a pro bike. It does have Campy Record 10sp. Safe to say less then 1k is decent price?


Oh hells yeah. Buy it if it's that low, especially if it's in like new condition.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Since I'm a fan of Campy 10-speed, and the bike looks original, with other good bits, I'd be jumping at it for less than $1k.

It must fit you of course.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Dan Gerous said:


> Unless you're a collector, I wouldn't pay extra for the fact it belonged to Tyler if it's to ride it... You can probably get as good a bike new today for $4k with current tech (11 speeds, everything lighter, more comfortable, a warranty and making sure the fit is right, which should be the top priority).
> 
> That's my two cents... and I own two bikes who belonged to pro cyclists, both with custom paints... but I got them for cheaper than if they were just normal Joe's second hand bikes. I must admit I never understood groupyism and why people want anyone's autograph...


-11 speeds? Meh. Doesn't make much diff IRL.
-Lighter? Meh, only matters if you're carrying the bike up the stairs...besides odds are the bike is close to the UCI weight limit anyway-which is pretty damn light
-More comfortable? Ride with a lower tire pressure and 25mm tires.

Warranty and fit though-most certainly yes. That bike looks like a small judging by the head tube.


----------



## snoshoe62 (Apr 11, 2014)

Well i picked it up...very pleased. Question i have...it has Continental Competition 22 tires on it. Are these clinchers...id like to replace them.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

snoshoe62 said:


> Well i picked it up...very pleased. Question i have...it has Continental Competition 22 tires on it. Are these clinchers...id like to replace them.


That's a tubular. You can tell by the backing tape that's visible.

Up to you whether or not to stick with tubulars. This has been an endlessly long-running debate on the forums and I'm sure you can find many threads.

Personally, I would save the tubulars for special occasions and get a nice set of alloy clinchers for everyday use - again there's lots of advise in the "wheels" section.


----------



## snoshoe62 (Apr 11, 2014)

I was thinking they were tubular also because of the odd looking valve stem. I cant just replace these tubulars with new ones? I dont care for 22s and these are almost 10 yrs old. If so are they more difficult to change then clinchers? For educational purposes...what is the advantage of tubular over clincher?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

If you have to ask, you will want a good shop to replace those tubulars. Given where modern race clincher tires are, there are no practical advantages for those without a follow car/sag wagon. 95% of riders today would be screwed if they were out riding and they flatted a tubular.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

I did see one of these Phonak team bikes turned into a hipster messenger fixie complete with a pizza rack on the front the other day. I wonder if the guy riding it even knew anything about the paint scheme.


----------



## snoshoe62 (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank you for your advice. I appreciate it


Coolhand said:


> If you have to ask, you will want a good shop to replace those tubulars. Given where modern race clincher tires are, there are no practical advantages for those without a follow car/sag wagon. 95% of riders today would be screwed if they were out riding and they flatted a tubular.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

A nice set of campy clincher wheels and a more reasonable saddle and that should be a nice bike. You can always protect the signature (if you want) with some clear 3M car protection film.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

snoshoe62 said:


> I was thinking they were tubular also because of the odd looking valve stem. I cant just replace these tubulars with new ones? I dont care for 22s and these are almost 10 yrs old. If so are they more difficult to change then clinchers? For educational purposes...what is the advantage of tubular over clincher?


You're going to want to do some research here. Changing a tubular requires a LOT more work as a new tire has to be glued to the rim. As coolhand said, you're going to want a reputable shop to do that for you the first couple times.

If I were you, I'd get some new tires on those tubulars and keep them for races or just sell them. Then get a set of clinchers with a campy freehub for your every day riding.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

RaptorTC said:


> You're going to want to do some research here. Changing a tubular requires a LOT more work as a new tire has to be glued to the rim. As coolhand said, you're going to want a reputable shop to do that for you the first couple times.
> 
> If I were you, I'd get some new tires on those tubulars and keep them for races or just sell them. Then get a set of clinchers with a campy freehub for your every day riding.


Definitely agree. It's also probably quite dangerous to ride tires with 10 year old glue on it.

I think it comes down to this bike being more maintenance than buying a new bike. Also, campy 10speed stuff will become harder to find.


----------



## snoshoe62 (Apr 11, 2014)

My thoughts exactly. I don't intend to ride it with these tires. I will likely just sell them and pick up a set of clinchers. Where's the best place to buy Campy clinchers? Its a shame as the wheel are in very good condition compared to others I have seen.


deviousalex said:


> Definitely agree. It's also probably quite dangerous to ride tires with 10 year old glue on it.
> 
> I think it comes down to this bike being more maintenance than buying a new bike. Also, campy 10speed stuff will become harder to find.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

The best place is Ribble. Change the $$ and Country tabs at the top right of the page.

Nice Campy wheel sets start at $150. Campy wheels have an excellent reputation. I'd personally go for the asymmetric rims with regular spoking. Khamsin or Zonda for instance.

Buy Road Bike Wheels Online at Ribble Cycles UK


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Good move.
I take this at $1000 over any modern $4000 cookie cutter


----------



## snoshoe62 (Apr 11, 2014)

I didnt pay $1000 that was just a number i threw out there. I have more bikes then i need. Probably wouldnt have bought it at 1000.00 but for what i paid i couldnt say no. Its like new so probably own it for years. First bike ive owned with campy...certinly worth the hype.


aclinjury said:


> Good move.
> I take this at $1000 over any modern $4000 cookie cutter


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

snoshoe62 said:


> I didnt pay $1000 that was just a number i threw out there. I have more bikes then i need. Probably wouldnt have bought it at 1000.00 but for what i paid i couldnt say no. Its like new so probably own it for years. First bike ive owned with campy...certinly worth the hype.


Since you asked us to value this bike in the beginning of the thread, it would be nice of you to tell us what the eventual price was.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

deviousalex said:


> Since you asked us to value this bike in the beginning of the thread, it would be nice of you to tell us what the eventual price was.


Yeah, I would like to know too. Sounds like it was less than $1k, so I think you got one hell of a deal. Congrats!


----------



## snoshoe62 (Apr 11, 2014)

$****
and a bit of a road trip


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

snoshoe62 said:


> $500
> and a bit of a road trip


That's the deal of the year. Congrats.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

snoshoe62 said:


> $500
> and a bit of a road trip


wow that's a steal


----------



## snoshoe62 (Apr 11, 2014)

I originally thought tis bike was a 2003-04 but now from some pics I have seen I am thinking 2005. Is there anyway I can find out for sure what year it is? Thanks for the tip on the wheels bikerjulio...I like the Zondas


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Here's a 2005 bike. Paint job is different. I don't know if there were any other differences 2004-2005.


----------



## snoshoe62 (Apr 11, 2014)

Are the cables concealed in frame on that one?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes.......


----------

